# Auf windows installer dienst konnte nicht zugegriffen werden



## geistgesicht (23. November 2009)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe kürzlich (nach einer Virusattacke) Windows XP auf meinem Dell Laptop (Latitude e Serie) neu installiert. Ich habe dafür die nlite CD genommen, mit der ich auch das letzte Mal Windows installiert habe. Nach der Installatio muss man in einer (von Dell) vorgegebenen Reihenfolge die Treiber installieren, leider scheitere ich schon beim ersten Update, dem  "Notebook-Systemsoftware (NSS)"

Zitat: " Ein unerlässliches Dienstprogramm, das wichtige Updates und Patches für das Betriebssystem bereitstellt. Wenn Sie Windows neu installieren oder alle Treiber aktualisieren, ist es wichtig, dass Sie diese Software zuerst installieren."

Wenn ich das Programm starte, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
"auf den windows installer dienst konnte nicht zugegriffen werden. Dies kann auftreten wenn der Windows Installer nicht richtig installiert wurde..."

Das komische ist, dass ich den Windows Installer (alleine, ohne Argumente) starten kann. Ich habe auch gegoogeld und versucht ihn neu zu registrieren, aber auch das hat nichts gebracht.

Das einzige, was ich mir jetzt vorstellen könnte ist, dass die SATA Treiber meiner nLite CD nicht mehr mit den aktuellen Treibern passen, aber ich habe es auch mit älteren Versionen versucht und immer das gleiche Prolem gehabt.


Bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar!


----------



## geistgesicht (23. November 2009)

kleiner Nachtrag: ich habe die nLite CD mit ServicePack 3 erstellt


----------



## KaiBone (24. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde dir vorschlagen das du dir die neuste Version des NSS hier herunterlädst und installierst.
Zur Sicherheit noch den Windows Installer neu laden und installieren.

Der NSS macht im Prinzip nichts anderes als die richtigen Treiber für deinen Laptop zu installieren, ob er für dich notwendig ist oder nicht musst du selbst entscheiden.

Noch ein Tipp am Rande bevor man sich mit einem frischen System ins Internet begibt sollte man alle aktuellen Updates eingespielt haben. Das kann man entweder direkt über die Windows Update Seite erledigen oder man verwendet das WSUS Offline Update (ehemals c't Offline Update). Mit dem WSUS Offline Update kann man alle wichtigen Updates über einen anderen Rechner runterladen und dann bei dem betreffenden System installieren.

Gruß
Kai

[Edit]
PS: Das WSUS Offline Update installiert auch die aktuelle Version des Windows Installer.
[/Edit]


----------



## geistgesicht (25. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe den Installer neu installiert und dann versucht, die NSS zu installieren, die Du vorgeschlagen hast. Letztere lässt sich nicht installieren, da sie wohl nicht für meinen Rechner bestimmt ist. Ich habe dann versucht die entsprechende zu installieren und leider wieder die selbe Fehlermeldung erhalten.

Mhh


----------



## geistgesicht (25. November 2009)

Ich installiere jetzt die einzelnen Treiber, aber bei der Installation des Intel AMT HECI Treibers kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass das System nicht den Anforderungen entspricht..


----------



## geistgesicht (25. November 2009)

..und jetzt bei der Installation des Netzwerktreibers wieder die Fehlermeldung, dass auf den Installer nicht zugegriffen werden kann.

Kein Netz, keine Updates


----------

